# Garden Railway?



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

I've been considering starting a railway in my small garden but don't know much about this topic. I'm not sure what track to use or where to get the items that I need. I also don't know if I should use a certain type of controller, either dc or dcc, or what brand train or track. Do garden railways usually have extra buildings? I was thinking people here would know about this topic.
Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Model Trains! said:


> I've been considering starting a railway in my small garden but don't know much about this topic. I'm not sure what track to use or where to get the items that I need. I also don't know if I should use a certain type of controller, either dc or dcc, or what brand train or track. Do garden railways usually have extra buildings? I was thinking people here would know about this topic.
> Thanks!


A lot about Garden RR here, All-Gauge Model Railroading Page
Scroll down to Large scale and Garden railways.
Lots of how to and pictures and more there.
I never did G a scale layout outside.

We only have a few here that have/had a Garden RR.
I don't know if they are still active.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had G scale outdoors for several years before coming back to HO. Unlike all other scales there is no consistency in G. Depending on the manufacturer there are 1:20, 1:22, 1;29 and 1;32 size trains all of which run on gauge 1 (45mm) track. Couplers from different manufacturers usually don't match so many G scalers stick with one brand. There were websites like Largescalecentral.com, and Mylargescale.com that you could try. Good luck


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Building outside means that you will be dealing with everything Mother Nature can throw at you. Depending on your location you'll be dealing with rain, wind, snow, hail, leaves, bugs and animals. You'll need to learn how to deal with all this fun stuff. I encourage you to read about garden railroads; read some more; and keep reading.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Ohh does anyone have any good starting garden railroad reccomendations or tips for me? Anyone have a certain Brand or loco or train set?
Thanks!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes. You start with a lot of money and then spend a mint's worth more.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Yep. Is G the only scale that is possible?


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

I heard there is a lot of variety in scale size, even from the same brands.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

G is the most common outdoor scale...it has the heft to move some of the things that MadDog mentioned. Some folks have done O and even HO, but I'd never try it. I think G scale is more weather resistant than any other scales.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I strongly suggest that you try the websites mentioned in post #3. Those are good places to start.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> G is the most common outdoor scale...it has the heft to move some of the things that MadDog mentioned. Some folks have done O and even HO, but I'd never try it. I think G scale is more weather resistant than any other scales.


The way I thought it was is that Garden trains, whether HO, O or G scale or other, would not be run or kept out in the elements.
Though I guess G is a little better choice for outside.
A lot of the ones I have read about is that some have a track running right indoors. A door to open or shut.....that is the way to go. 
I only came across a few of those type, but all the rest bring in their trains when done.
Would make sense. 

I never saw any run in the rain?
I did see some running thru snow pushing a snowplow, but it was not raining or snowing when they shot the video.

For the price of a nice G scale locomotive mine would be in side ALL the time when not running.
Around here the deer might eat them, or who knows they might even walk off with one.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

G Scale cover 1/32, 1/29, 1/24, 1/22, 1/20 scales. There is also 7/8th scale.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

wow 7/8ths


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> The way I thought it was is that Garden trains, whether HO, O or G scale or other, would not be run or kept out in the elements.
> Though I guess G is a little better choice for outside.
> A lot of the ones I have read about is that some have a track running right indoors. A door to open or shut.....that is the way to go.
> I only came across a few of those type, but all the rest bring in their trains when done.
> ...


Thanks! Does anyone use a door or special thing so they don't have to keep a door open and accidental let fly's and such in?


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

My layout is outside under a covered patio. I use a lot of water resistant materials. I don't worry about clean rails since my locos are battery powered.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Battery powered? what brand! Cool! What do you use for water resistance?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maddog said:


> View attachment 547330
> 
> 
> My layout is outside under a covered patio. I use a lot of water resistant materials. I don't worry about clean rails since my locos are battery powered.



Do you get a lot of rain or snow on it?
You in the desert? 
Get a lot of sand blowing in on your table?
You get weathering for free?


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

More like the city. Only bugs and such. No sand or snow.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Model Trains! said:


> More like the city. Only bugs and such. No sand or snow.


You do know I quoted Mad dogs post.
I was asking about his layout. 😉


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Okay!


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Sorry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Model Trains! said:


> Sorry


No problem, I just wanted to let you know.
You did it in another post too, I figured you did not realize I was quoting.

If you look you will see where I quoted mad dog.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Model Trains! said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry.


Here is one of our members and his club built a G scale Garden like layout.
Look through the thread I t starts from the first day of the build.
( i think it is the first day)
You can apply some of their build into your plans, or get other ideals.
Hell, if your close enough they may be taking in more members.

Here. New CT Outdoor Garden RR


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Cool! Oh, sorry, but I don't really understand what you mean by taking more members.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Model Trains! said:


> Cool! Oh, sorry, but I don't really understand what you mean by taking more members.


I don't think you can anyway now that I re looked at his thread.

I mean if you can find a club that models Garden trains it might be better to join up.
You learn while you help build and maintain the RR.
Then you can slowly buy your trains.
You might even be able to run them if you were a member.

That is what I mean.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Model Trains! said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm in Southern California so no snow. Do get rain but it's a covered patio so things might get a little damp sometimes. Mostly have to deal with leaves getting blown on the layout and bugs.

I use TiteBond III glue for most things. Hills, mountains, roads are made with mortar instead of plaster. I have a collection of dirt and sand that gets glued down with diluted TiteBond. The adobe buildings are made with Durham's Water Putty. Buildings get hit with a coat of UV spray.

For BPRC (battery power remote control) I've used regular RC electronics like FlySky and MRC's Loco Genie. I use 7.4 volt Li-Po batteries for power.










#42 was an Athearn SW1500 modified to 1/35 scale. Has MRC Loco Genie crammed into the cab along with batteries. #8 has regular RC components in the tender along with a battery. #8 use to be a Tyco Shifter again modified. 

My biggest fear is a loco deciding to go cross country and falling into the concrete canyon below. #8 has gone off on her own a few times taking out signs and an outhouse once.

The tipple off to the right actually loads the ore cars.


_"... the one thing around the railroad that worked every time was a derail."

_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maddog said:


> I'm in Southern California so no snow. Do get rain but it's a covered patio so things might get a little damp sometimes. Mostly have to deal with leaves getting blown on the layout and bugs.
> 
> I use TiteBond III glue for most things. Hills, mountains, roads are made with mortar instead of plaster. I have a collection of dirt and sand that gets glued down with diluted TiteBond. The adobe buildings are made with Durham's Water Putty. Buildings get hit with a coat of UV spray.
> 
> ...


Cool RR, what is the track? All hand laid down? Rail and ties?
Looks great, put a 2 x 2 at the drop off?


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

That is a nice R.R.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Rail is mostly code 100, with some code 83 & 70. Handlaid on basswood ties. The stub switches are hand made, and the point switches are Atlas switch kits from the 1960s.

Ed, I have a barrier at end-of-track, but that's not the problem. With battery power the loco will keep going, rails or no rails, as long as you give it power. I've run these locos on the dining room table.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maddog said:


> Rail is mostly code 100, with some code 83 & 70. Handlaid on basswood ties. The stub switches are hand made, and the point switches are Atlas switch kits from the 1960s.
> 
> Ed, I have a barrier at end-of-track, but that's not the problem. With battery power the loco will keep going, rails or no rails, as long as you give it power. I've run these locos on the dining room table.


I never had any battery operated trains, except my K Mart Christmas Train I bought in 1992. Like G scale almost.
Still runs.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Battery power certainly eliminates many electrical problems. If a decent DCC decoder runs about $50 you can install BPRC for less. And you don't need those expensive power stations and all that wiring. With G scale you should have enough room under the shell for RC parts. If not you can certainly put everything in a trailer car (boxcar).

If you are just starting a garden railway start small. See how you like it. You can always add on and move up to BPRC later. Stay away from that cheap Bachmann steel rail. It will rust up in no time.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

One other thing to note, unlike Maddog's layout (photo in post #15), most garden railroads are on the ground which makes it a little more work to maintain.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Gramps is correct. Most garden railroads are on the ground, or maybe slightly raised, and will require almost constant maintenance. Plants and ground cover need to be cut back. Track will need to be cleaned (unless you go with battery power). If you have a vegetable garden you know how you need to check on it every day. The plus side is that you are much closer to being like the prototype. You're using _real_ dirt, rocks, and plants.


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

My garden railway is thirty years old. I started out with Aristocraft, but very soon switched to LGB. My track is laid on crusher fines. I switched to battery power ten years ago. I have no certain theme, just run what I like. Building animated rolling stock is fun for me. Having started out with Lionel "O" gauge in my youth and rediscovering it in the '70s, I tried to emulate Lionel operating cars in large scale. It was fairly successful, if I may say. 

Now in my early seventies, maintaining the animated items outdoors is becoming tiresome. So, if you have been reading my other thread on track planning, you'll know why I am building an "O" gauge layout, indoors. Oh, my garden railway will remain, albeit much simplified. That makes SWMBO happy as she doesn't like her garden to be cluttered. 

If you're going to enter the garden railway realm, my suggestion would be to start out with smaller types like the LGB Stainz loco and just a couple of pieces of rolling stock. I know there are those who have mainline class one railroads in their garden. It's just not for me. Humor and a bit of whimsy is more my style. 

Stick with the hook & loop couplers. They are very reliable. If possible, don't have a certain track plan, but simply lay the track where it best suits the terrain. Trestles are nice but wood, even treated lumber in small sizes warps and drys out. Concrete and stone are better suited for the long term. 

Keep trackside details minimal. Let moss and clover grow where it wants to. When track joiners aren't doing their job anymore, install Split Jaw over the rail, not over the original joiner on the track joints. _Not sure if Split Jaw joiners are still be made. _But there are others on the market. 

If you are running track power, solder jumpers at every rail joint, otherwise go with battery power. Electric switch drives are wonderful, but will need to be maintained. As good as LGB and Piko drives are, dirt and water still get in. Try using sprung points on reverse curves and manual ground throws. 

For lighting investigate solar lighting. Underground wiring in an active garden is just waiting to be visited by a shovel. 

There are websites that have some very good pointers on large scale trains and garden railroading. One of them is the following;

George Schreyer's Large Scale Trains Page

Here is one of my videos on my Youtube channel. From there you can look through all of my videos dating back to 2006, when I first started filming my garden railway. You'll see the progress from simple to elaborate and back to simple.


----------



## mcleantmw (Dec 28, 2018)

There are several good books about setting up a garden railway such as "Garden Railway Basics" by Kevin Strong. Just do a Google search for Garden Railway books and you get lots of hits. Someone already mentioned the large scale forums that I also belong to as a good source of information, but it's better to read a basics book first instead of trying to learn the layout basics by asking on the forums:
LargeScalCentral Forum;
MyLargeScale Forum;
GScaleTrain Forum;
GScaleCentral Forum (UK).

I've been a large scale hobbyist for over 30 years but five years ago I switched from DC/Analog power to DCC/Digital. I like it so well that I've set up a hobby business where I not only repair customer LGB locomotives, but also convert LGB locomotives from DC to DCC/DC Sound Systems. Last year I finally installed a 400 foot garden railway that's still needs more buildings added to the railyard to make it look even better.......see my YouTube Videos Channel of LGB locomotives operating on it. This year I've also become an LGB Retailer and Authorized LGB Service Center. Check out my Website and YouTube Videos Channel for interesting information about LGB locomotives, and things to buy.





LGB Trains | Old Dominion Railways | Repairs & DCC Installs | United States


LGB Trains | LGB Trains Repair | DCC Sound Decoder Installations | ESU & Massoth DCC Decoders | LGB Repair Parts & Accessories | LGB Locomotives | G Scale Cables, Connectors, Sockets | LGB Locomotives |




www.olddominionrailways.com












Old Dominion Railways - LGB Trains


LGB-LocomotivesPro demonstrations of upgraded locomotives installed with digital sound & power decoders. Website for LGB locomotive repairs/installations/sal...




www.youtube.com





Thomas White
Old Dominion Railways - LGB Trains
McLean VA


----------



## I like Model Trains! (Sep 16, 2020)

Cool!


----------

